# COCC Tourney @ O'Shay This Weekend



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,

I live in the Dayton area, so I do not know how the conditions are looking for the COCC Tourney this Saturday. NEOCats and I were suppose to fish it. With even more rain this week, is O'Shay going to be fishable from boat. I would think that the Scioto would make it unfishable. Hopefully someone can let me know before this weekend!  

If any COCC guys could PM or Email me, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I sent Mike a PM this morning also. Waiting for an answer.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's up and muddy, but fishable.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Was driving by today to see, and it is up a couple feet at most, they do a good job at the dam keeping it well within its banks, Theres a well traveled right next to it and they never let it flood. As for the water it is definatly muddy but during this time of year its aways pretty mucked up. The weather is "supposed to be rainy during the week then dry by sat for a 60 degree partly cloudy day. That came from weatherchannel.com. I will probally be getting the boat out Friday and will have a better report for ya. Hopefully not to late for ya.


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

you guys have fun down there this week , i wont make it the 5th but hopefully i can the 12 th


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just heard from Doc.... I think he and Lynn will be making an appearance on Saturday. 

Should be a good time. I know NEOCats and I are looking forward to it.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea it looks like the Duracats tournament is going to cancel another one, this will make 4 times, we still haven't been able to get a tournament in yet, Ohio River is raging.............Doc


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

What are the hours? I live not to far and may stop by to see how things went.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale, I thik 8-3 or something like that. I'll let ya know for sure.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

The hours are 9am to 4pm. Registration from 8am to 8:45am. Everyone is invited to join us to fish or just watch the weigh-in and see how we all do.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If I can make it I'll stop by and check out how you guys did. 
Thanks for getting back.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

To everyone fishing the COCC Tourney. We'll be at Rocky Fork fishing with the DCCA that night. Rocky Fork was good to us two weeks ago... it took like 56 lbs. to win and a 14.2 lbs. bigcat. Crossing my fingers that we get safe conditions to fish the OHCC tourney at Ravenswood, WV/Ohio River next weekend. We prefished Ravenswood last Friday and it was TOUGH! One small flathead.

Doc - Give me a call after you guys weigh-in. We should be pulling the boat out of the garage to head to Hillsboro about then.

Jeff - You keep Mellon straight up there,lol.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Tom-Good luck also at Rocky Fork. And I don't know about keeping Mellon straight, it might be the other way around. Gonna have to pull out all the tricks I believe.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom,

I'll see ya in Ravenwood. The wife and I will be fishing Ohio Hills this year. I cant wait.

Doc, Lynn...... Good luck tomorrow. (Some one has to come in 2nd place, since NEOCats and I are winning it!)


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Hey Guys. Sorry I haven't gotten back with anyone. We are still on for tomorrow. I was up in Canada at the falls and just got back in town today. I did drive around the lake today and checked out the ramps. Everything is accessible and there is a moderate current flowing into the lake. The launch ramps were still exposed, but Columbus doesn't have any of their docks in yet, so launching and loading will be trickier than usual. The wind isn't supposed to be awful tomorrow, so it shouldn't be too bad. Those of you that can drive on, won't have any problems. Those of us, with tha pain in the butt pontoons that can't be driven on will have more problems. Looking forward to a good day of fishing. The weather should be great and hopefully the fishing will be too. See you guys at the lake.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well where are all the fish pictures?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

flathunter said:


> Well where are all the fish pictures?


yeah! the suspense is killin me!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are some pictures I took at the weigh-in. I don't have the full results, but first place was a little over 23#.

Me and Bryan Mellon teamed up for the first time for a hard day of fishing. Water temps averaged around 48 degrees with a steady breeze. The water was the color of chocolate milk with a fair amount of small debris coming down from the Scioto River. The tournament started an hour late because of heavy fog. We headed north to start fishing. After only catching a couple of small ones, we started moving around a little. We never could get on any decent fish. The big fish was a little over 6#.
The first picture is my little, no-money fish. The second one is the first place team and the third is the big cat.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dont feel too bad, it was a tough day on the GMR as well. you would have thought with the river comming up overnight they would have been on fire. dang east winds. thanks for the pics!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

1st Place 8 fish 23.5# didn't know them
2nd Place 8 fish 21.5# Doc and Lynn Lange
3rd Place 8 fish 15.7# Funk Brothers

Good meeting you Jeff will see you at your Steubenville tournament.

Hey Mellon thanks for the good luck as we did come in second like you predicted.

Very tough tournament, the fish were holding right on the edges of the current and pecking at the baits, Lynn and I caught 18 fish to cull to our 8 best, with Lynn catching the bulk of the fish.

This was our first tournament of the year so taking second place is a sweet victory for us we set our goal for 2008 to attempt to place in the top five at every tournament we fish this year. 

Doc and Lynn


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I'll be better prepared to fish O'Shay next time. We use fairly stout equipment for the GMR Channels.

I think dropping down to 3/-5/0 Gamma Oct Circles, 20# and 1 1/2 sinkers might help w/ the light bites from the little guys.

I think that would be a good tourney to get my more experience.

Dink..... dude this tourney is calling for you! It's all channels and you and Vickie would represent the 937 well!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds like you guys had a good tourney up there!

Criss and I weighed in 25.2 last night at Rocky Fork and come in like 8th or 9th place. That place has been unreal this spring for big channels. 1st was like 42.8 and BigCat was like 12.2

This was our best weigh in ever.... 15 teams weighed 62 cats for 327.2 lbs.

Jeff and Mellon... at least you caught some fish!

Hope to see some of you next weekend at Ravenswood for the OHCC opener. If mother nature lets us,lol.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

neocats, be prepared...You just may have caught the dreaded Mellon curse:S ...I caught it about 6 years ago, and it took me till last year to shake it off!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

flathunter said:


> neocats, be prepared...You just may have caught the dreaded Mellon curse:S ...I caught it about 6 years ago, and it took me till last year to shake it off!


Not this time. I caught fish tonight.


----------

